# Anyone heard about the 400 pound buck



## justin3687

I saw on Facebook that this buck was killed in michigan and weighed over 400 pounds. Looks like the body of an elk


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98

its a brute thats for sure. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis

Come on now, even I can see that&#8217;s fake.


----------



## ostbucks98

M.Magis said:


> Come on now, even I can see thats fake.


if it comes from facebook its the truth!!! biggest deer ive ever seen or that guy is from the burger king commercials.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis

I like the hover hand. His hand is cupped like he&#8217;s holding a Gatorade bottle, not even touching the antler. Of course we could get into the scale of everything&#8230;. Poorly done Photoshop.


----------



## PapawSmith

M.Magis said:


> Come on now, even I can see that&#8217;s fake.


It is actually real. It was shot at Wilderness Whitetail Ranch, a high fence breeder, in Wisconsin in September 2009. This photo is on their site, probably a 10K hunt, if you call it a "hunt". Not much you can't enhance with a little sound management, breeding and nutritional science, and an occasional steroid here and there. I mean look at Barry Bonds, he really didn't look real either.


----------



## M.Magis

I don&#8217;t doubt it was a big deer, but that picture has been enhanced.


----------



## PapawSmith

M.Magis said:


> I dont doubt it was a big deer, but that picture has been enhanced.


Go to their website, it is practically a freak show. The deer in this photo is nothing compared to some of the genetic abominations they shoot there. The largest Whitetail and Mule Deer ever taken in the wild were over 500 lbs each so if it can happen in the wild it sure can be "created" on a farm.


----------



## T-180

I'm with Magis, it has been enhanced whether it's on their website or not.


----------



## supercanoe

Ok, here's the real story. That's me in the photo. I killed that buck last week in Muskingum County. If you think that he's big, then you should have seen the other buck that was running with him that I couldn't get a clear shot at.


----------



## Weekender#1

yes that photo has been making the rounds for years now.


----------



## Shortdrift

"largest Whitetail and Mule Deer ever taken in the wild were over 500 lbs each so if it can happen in the wild it sure can be "created" on a farm."

When and where?????????


----------



## justin3687

Yea I just found the report. It was fenced in I didn't know that when in posted the pic I just saw it today thought I would share turns out it wasn't as cool as I thought 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman

M.Magis said:


> Come on now, even I can see thats fake.





T-180 said:


> I'm with Magis, it has been enhanced whether it's on their website or not.





Shortdrift said:


> "largest Whitetail and Mule Deer ever taken in the wild were over 500 lbs each so if it can happen in the wild it sure can be "created" on a farm."
> 
> When and where?????????


Yep! I read, sometime in the dim and distant past, that the largest (meaning heaviest) whitetail deer buck ever came out of Minnesota and weighed 505lbs on the hoof! I don't care who you are, but that's a honker of a deer! And this was well before the advent of the internet and photo shop and whatever other sort of BS you might like to attribute this photo to. 

Let's face some facts here. Deer can get damn big! Why don't we normally see such specimens? *Because we kill them all before they can get that damned old, that's why!*


----------



## M.Magis

To be fair, deer like that are freaks of nature. Plenty of deer make it to adult age, but only one out of many millions will ever attain weights even close to that.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Totall agree with Magis...even up in Canada where the whitetail are larger bodied not many 5+ yr old bucks dressing out mcuh over 200lbs. Very rare a wild deer would weigh 400lb on the hoof let alone 500!

I've seen a picture of that 505 lb buck (may be NAWT book or something I have).....I honestly questioned the weight from the picture, but it's hard to tell. The buck is hanging head down and it appears to be about twice the body length of an average mature deer in addition to being huge chested.


----------



## Flathead76

That fake photo has been around for years.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

M.Magis said:


> I dont doubt it was a big deer, but that picture has been enhanced.


All it looks like is he was holding the antler with his thumb and index finger. Its definitely not photoshopped. You can't fake neckrolls like that. First thing I thought was high fence farm. Thing looks obese. NOT a good looking deer. Big sure, healthy?? Ehh.


----------



## M.Magis

MassillonBuckeye said:


> All it looks like is he was holding the antler with his thumb and index finger. Its definitely not photoshopped. You can't fake neckrolls like that. First thing I thought was high fence farm. Thing looks obese. NOT a good looking deer. Big sure, healthy?? Ehh.


No, I agree that the image of the deer may not have been changed. But look at the vegetation around the buck, and compare it to the hunter. Very different scale. Somebody shrunk the guy down to make the deer look bigger.


----------



## monsterKAT11

i do alot of photoshop modifications, it's a low pixel picture but i don't see any obvious reasons to indicate this is enhanced. it looks like a night time photo in the woods to me. looks like he's holding the antler weird but looks legit.


----------



## Homey

supercanoe said:


> Ok, here's the real story. That's me in the photo. I killed that buck last week in Muskingum County. If you think that he's big, then you should have seen the other buck that was running with him that I couldn't get a clear shot at.


Now that's funny


----------



## PapawSmith

It is amazing what the internet and the photo programs have done to both honesty and trust. I'm not criticizing anyone ever for questioning things, but now most people just flat out cannot believe almost anything they see that pushes the limits or reaches out dramatically past the norm. The amount of lies and realistic appearing distortions made available by technology has ruined a lot of opportunities for people to tell good stories. I see it weekly here where someone says "something like that happened to me but I didn't want to post the pic because everyone would accuse me of lying". It is a shame because the pic used to be the proof. Now it apparently means you are proficient at photo enhancement programs.

This thread is a good example as there are opinions here that run the gambit from 'real animal' to 'total fake' with all levels of suspicion in between. Funny thing here is that this photo is available today on the website of the ranch that it was shot, along with several other unbelievable animals of the same species unlike any that most of us have ever seen in the wild. Even this is not good enough for most anymore.

Good enough for me, I'm on the believe side of this one. I saw the photo in this thread, along with others, a few years ago from a Wisconsin friend that had an opportunity to hunt this farm. He had nothing to do with this hunt but sent me this same photo and others to show what type of animals they had. I don't think that this or other high dollar Game farms have any interest in "faking" photos of their game. The genetic accomplishments they achieve are enough to speak for themselves, no pretending required. Besides, that would be awful poor advertising that would result in some pretty pissed off customers IMO. 

I've also seen a deer this large in person. In 1980 I was hunting with a friend that shot a Mule deer, on my then Landlords farm in Colorado, that weighed 330# field dressed and weighed on a beef hook scale at the farm. It's rack had 13 points on one side and 26 on the other. The 13 point side was about 36" tall and looked like a small non-typical elk rack and the other side was just a big Mule Deer size non-typical mess. It was interesting looking, but an antler disaster. When I field dressed him there was an old and nasty scar where his balls should have been, probably from a coyote or a wire fence when he was young. I always assumed that his enormous size and crazy headgear was attributed to his nuts getting whacked earlier in life. His body did not look much different than the one in this photo, freakin' huge. I suppose that if this had not been my experience then I might be just as suspicious as others about this photo. Sad we can't trust anymore.


----------



## buckeyebowman

M.Magis said:


> To be fair, deer like that are freaks of nature. Plenty of deer make it to adult age, but only one out of many millions will ever attain weights even close to that.





Fish-N-Fool said:


> Totall agree with Magis...even up in Canada where the whitetail are larger bodied not many 5+ yr old bucks dressing out mcuh over 200lbs. Very rare a wild deer would weigh 400lb on the hoof let alone 500!
> 
> I've seen a picture of that 505 lb buck (may be NAWT book or something I have).....I honestly questioned the weight from the picture, but it's hard to tell. The buck is hanging head down and it appears to be about twice the body length of an average mature deer in addition to being huge chested.


These are fair points, but, freaks of nature do happen. Like humans taller than 7 feet, or more than 400 lbs. As we've figured out the nutrition thing it seems like we're growing bigger people all the time. The same could be true for deer, even those in the wild who have access to farm crops and/or food plots. Imagine what a commercial deer farm could do.

Years ago, a local farm had a huge, non-typical buck in captivity. They called him Desi. Desi the deer. I went there a few times to see him, and he was enormous! You could reach in the stall and scratch him behind the ears like a big dog! He just loved that! It made the local papers and TV news when he died. 

The biggest buck I ever saw in the wild I would guess at around 300lbs! I bounced him out of small thicket about the size of my living room, and my living room isn't all that big. It sounded like a race horse leaving the starting gate, and I could feel the vibrations from his hooves striking the ground in the soles of my feet! He stopped about 80 yards out and turned to look at me. I almost peed my pants! Needless to say I was on him for the rest of the season, but I never saw him again, even at a distance.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I'll clarify that my agreement with Magis was that only 1 in millions of wild deer would ever stand a chance at being that large.

I'll admit I didn't even read it came from a high fence game farm...knowing that color me completely unimpressed. Would I believe a 400lb deer at a game farm? Sure - Hell, they can make deer as big as they want with genetic engineering much like we've done with commercial food grade animals. Big deal! 

A wild deer and it would grab my attention. High fence genetically engineered fake deer I don't give a rip if it weighs 800lbs...that has ZERO bearing on wild unaltered deer.


----------



## M.Magis

I'm a little surprised someone would seem so offended that some of us think a picture of a ranch deer has been doctored. I'm also surprised anyone can look at that picture and think it's real. I did look at the website, but it doesn't appear to be working. Not sure what it proves anyways, I assume they're the ones doctoring the pics for their webite. Oh well, my opinion hasn't changed, that picture has been tweaked.


----------



## PapawSmith

M.Magis said:


> I'm a little surprised someone would seem so offended that some of us think a picture of a ranch deer has been doctored. I'm also surprised anyone can look at that picture and think it's real.


If you are talking about me, I'm not "offended" at all. Not sure where you see any offense in my position. I'm simply disappointed that we have got to a point where people have falsified so many things that everything must be immediately questioned and almost nothing is believable anymore. Clearly you have lost faith in all, and you are also awful arrogant about your position being the only possible position. Apparently if you say it ain't real then it can't be real.


----------



## M.Magis

PapawSmith said:


> If you are talking about me, I'm not "offended" at all. Not sure where you see any offense in my position. I'm simply disappointed that we have got to a point where people have falsified so many things that everything must be immediately questioned and almost nothing is believable anymore. Clearly you have lost faith in all, and you are also awful arrogant about your position being the only possible position. Apparently if you say it ain't real then it can't be real.


Wow, how wrong you are. Who's the arrogent one? I dislike the automatic "photoshopped" comments on seemingly every picture as well, and you'll rarely see me make such a comment. But this one is so blatantly obvious I don't understand how you don't see it. I guess I also don't understand why you care so much. It's common knowledge deer grow that big on rare occasion, it's got nothing to do with not being possible. It's just an enhanced picture.


----------



## buckzye11

That guy sure does have a straight back... i agree, shopped. I'm sure that deer is a hoss either way though.


----------



## bobk

The picture posted does look rather odd. If you go to the website and look at the other pics of the deer and huter it looks quite real to me. I don't see where it's been photoshopped.


----------



## M.Magis

bobk said:


> The picture posted does look rather odd. If you go to the website and look at the other pics of the deer and huter it looks quite real to me. I don't see where it's been photoshopped.


I agree, the pic on the website doesnt look too bad. Its just appears that someone enhanced it a bit before posting it on Facebook or wherever. As mentioned, this picture made the rounds year ago, so its certainly not the first time Ive seen it. 
Still baffled why someone would get so upset.


----------



## sherman51

I started reading this and didn't know if I would comment on it or not. but you put a deer in a pen and feed him the right foods and who knows what elce I believe you could get a deer like this. as for the picture being photo shopped I couldn't say. but I do believe you could grow deer of this size.

I go to the pumpkin festival in tenn. they bring in pumpkins that's been grown to over 1000 lbs. they don't even look like pumpkins anymore. so if someone can go out in there garden and turn a 20 lb pumpkin into a monster with the right genetics and food. why couldn't someone turn a large deer into a monster deer with the right genetics and minerals and food??

I have to say I believe the story so why would they need to photo shop the picture?? a deer that big is not going to look like a normal 150 lb deer like we are use to seeing. but everyone is entitled to there opinions. and that's really all were doing here is giving our opinions. right??
sherman


----------



## buckeye dan

The photo makes it look bigger than it really is but it is still a huge deer. It was harvested from a high fence hunt here: http://www.wildernesswhitetails.com/

Here is the video of it being harvested. The excitement begins at the 3:00. 
[YOUTUBE]p5a_SyKIEIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

In a pen, with a little luck, anyone can grow a deer that big(or near). Just keep feeding! In the wild, I would agree that he's one in a million. 

That deer was probably about ready to croak from coronary disease if he hadn't been taken by that hunter...


----------



## Guitar Man

http://www.wildernesswhitetails.com/hunting/Hunting/Trophy_Gallery/Pages/2013_Season.html#36


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Shoot you can get a dachshund up to 80 pounds if you feed him right( or wrong ).. Meet Obie. 










http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/10/obie-obese-dachshund-loses-50-pounds_n_4069660.html

He's lost quite a few pounds since that picture apparently! Good for Obie! If he was caught wanderin out in the woods, someone might take him for a deer! Or a walking meatball sub on wheat!


----------



## Ozdog

Dang, Mitch Rampola resurfaces!


----------



## Lostleader

Weekender#1 said:


> yes that photo has been making the rounds for years now.


and then some


----------



## Roscoe

Reminds me of the Huge Hog from Georgia that the guy said was 12 ft.long.When they dug it up they found that the photo had been enhanced and the Hawg was Big but not close to 12 ft.Actually who cares either way.



Roscoe


----------



## All Eyes

This happens every year. Pics from the past going around or stories getting debunked. 
I was expecting to hear that this buck from Wooster (taken this year) was also bogus. When I first saw it I figured it was either pen raised or another old pic making it's rounds again. 
From what those in the know are telling me, it's holding up as legit. Has anyone heard differently?


----------



## buckeyebowman

All Eyes said:


> This happens every year. Pics from the past going around or stories getting debunked.
> I was expecting to hear that this buck from Wooster (taken this year) was also bogus. When I first saw it I figured it was either pen raised or another old pic making it's rounds again.
> From what those in the know are telling me, it's holding up as legit. Has anyone heard differently?


From everything I've heard here, including mods, it's legit. Free range deer, taken fair chase. Look for the full story in an early 2014 edition of North American Whitetail.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

All Eyes said:


> This happens every year. Pics from the past going around or stories getting debunked.
> I was expecting to hear that this buck from Wooster (taken this year) was also bogus. When I first saw it I figured it was either pen raised or another old pic making it's rounds again.
> From what those in the know are telling me, it's holding up as legit. Has anyone heard differently?


I know where a deer that big or bigger roams! 10 guys just went "YEAH RIGHT!? lol.. Well I've seen him once anyhow.. Huge rack standing right next to the road ready to cross and I remember him well. I'm going back for him i finish trying to fill this antlerless tag expiring Dec 1st... Big deer in this state are DEFINITELY possible. SHHH DON'T TELL ANYONE! Leave it to the experts to decide whether its touched up or not! No seriously, if I went found this buck and decided to shoot him, no one would ever believe it was my first deer ever! lol  I'd make sure to hold my hand all weird too... THen take real pictures with real perspective so you really couldn't second guess it! Guys bring the doubt upon themselves really. Easy to tell whats what just by the story sometimes let along the hilarious attempts at photoshop like ToledoRays monster flathead.. Now THAT was a photoshop job LOL!

This ain't him but probably my favorite shot of a deer to date. Simply brutish! Them antlers are basically saying screw-u I'm the boss! That middle tine! heh


----------

